# x11 newb



## Desreguard (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey all, this is my first time installing/compiling x11. I tried compiling it from the ports tree, it tried to compile but got Stop errors after a while. Can anybody point me in the direction of how to solve this. Never installed x11 before, any help will be greatly appreciated.


```
Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/libxslt
***Error code 1
Stop in /usr/ports/x11/libxcb

stop in /usr/ports/graphics/imlib2

stop in /usr/ports/x11/3ddesktop
```


Im assuming that these are some libraries that it has trouble with, but i just dont know the next step plz help.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 18, 2011)

Please post the _full_ error, not just the last bit. Error code 1 is just a generic error.


----------



## Desreguard (Aug 18, 2011)

that was all it gave me, after each line it was just 


```
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 18, 2011)

No, the real error is further back. The error code 1 is just the result of that.


----------



## Desreguard (Aug 18, 2011)

ok think this is it.



```
checking for gcc... cc
checking for gcc... cc
checking whether the C compiler works... checking whether the C compiler works... no
configure: error: in `/usr/ports/textproc/libxml2/work/libxml2-2.7.8':
configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
See `config.log' for more details
no
configure: error: in `/usr/ports/textproc/libxml2/work/libxml2-2.7.8':
configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
See `config.log' for more details
gmake[3]: *** [config.status] Error 77
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/textproc/libxml2/work/libxml2-2.7.8'
gmake[2]: *** [Makefile.in] Error 1
gmake[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
gmake[3]: *** [config.status] Error 77
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/textproc/libxml2/work/libxml2-2.7.8'
gmake[2]: *** [../configure] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/textproc/libxml2/work/libxml2-2.7.8/include'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/textproc/libxml2/work/libxml2-2.7.8'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/libxml2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/libxslt.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/libxslt.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/libxcb.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/libX11.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/imlib2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/imlib2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/3ddesktop.
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 18, 2011)

Desreguard said:
			
		

> ```
> checking for gcc... cc
> checking for gcc... cc
> checking whether the C compiler works... checking whether the C compiler works... no
> ...


This is the origin of the error.

Did you add compiler flags to /etc/make.conf?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 18, 2011)

What changes have you made to system config files like /etc/rc.conf and /boot/loader.conf?  This could be caused by things like changing the default securelevel.


----------



## Desreguard (Aug 19, 2011)

Ok i solved the problem, i was just trying to install the wrong thing. I finally got Xorg installed and working, now im trying to install Xfce4 as my window manager, but during the compiling process i hit some more errors. How to I start the Xfce4 compilation from the very beginning? When i try to install it again it just goes straight to those errors, I think one of the options i enabled are the culprit, just need to know to start this again.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 19, 2011)

`# cd /usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4`
`# make clean`

That will clear out the failed build.  Note that any dependencies it installed are already done, so it'll get to the part that failed pretty quickly.


----------



## Desreguard (Aug 19, 2011)

ok well that didnt really work, Im still gettin errors for 


```
py26-numpy-1.5.1.1 atlas needs to be built with WITH_STATCLIB for numpy to function properly
```

Is there any way to COMPLETELY start the process over without the dependencies? I tried

```
make deinstall
```
but that didnt work cuz it wasnt installed yet, are there any other options?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 19, 2011)

ports(7)

You're using an old ports tree, py27 is the default now.  But to remove all the options settings,
`# cd /usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4`
`# make rmconfig-recursive`

Then start building it again.  Accepting the default options is safest.

For reference, Upgrading FreeBSD Ports.


----------



## Desreguard (Aug 19, 2011)

sweet thanks a bunch that did it. Stickin to defaults from now on.


----------

